# Trinity College of Music London Audition results



## andreea

Hello!

I've just had an audition at Trinity on December the 3rd and it's been over 2 weeks now and I still didn't get any answer. Is this a good thing (getting your results later)? I'm wondering because I've also had an audition at the Royal College of Music on the 4th of December (the next day) and I got my result after 3 days saying it was Unsuccessful  (I was really sad because I really wanted to study there -it was my first choice) and I'm thinking if I wasn't accepted at the TCM either I should have got my results by now...  

So basically I just want to know if getting your results later is a good thing? 

I really want to study piano in college and I want to become a piano teacher, even though I've only been taking piano lessons for 3 years now (and one year I was a self-thought). 
I think my audition at the TCM went pretty well, I played Bach Prelude & Fugue No.22 in B flat minor WTC 1, Chopin Nocturne Op.27 No.1 in C sharp minor and Beethoven Sonata No.8 Op.13 in C minor 3rd mov. (I have a youtube channel and my username is andreea140794 if you want to hear my recordings of these pieces  and tell me what you think) and the interview went really well too, the teachers at the TCM are so kind, I felt like home there. 

I can't wait to get my results (they told me I should get them by Christmas - so did the RCM and I got them earlier probably because they weren't positive...).

Sorry for my long post


----------



## Lunasong

(delete)....


----------



## Jaws

andreea said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've just had an audition at Trinity on December the 3rd and it's been over 2 weeks now and I still didn't get any answer. Is this a good thing (getting your results later)? I'm wondering because I've also had an audition at the Royal College of Music on the 4th of December (the next day) and I got my result after 3 days saying it was Unsuccessful  (I was really sad because I really wanted to study there -it was my first choice) and I'm thinking if I wasn't accepted at the TCM either I should have got my results by now...
> 
> So basically I just want to know if getting your results later is a good thing?
> 
> I really want to study piano in college and I want to become a piano teacher, even though I've only been taking piano lessons for 3 years now (and one year I was a self-thought).
> I think my audition at the TCM went pretty well, I played Bach Prelude & Fugue No.22 in B flat minor WTC 1, Chopin Nocturne Op.27 No.1 in C sharp minor and Beethoven Sonata No.8 Op.13 in C minor 3rd mov. (I have a youtube channel and my username is andreea140794 if you want to hear my recordings of these pieces  and tell me what you think) and the interview went really well too, the teachers at the TCM are so kind, I felt like home there.
> 
> I can't wait to get my results (they told me I should get them by Christmas - so did the RCM and I got them earlier probably because they weren't positive...).
> 
> Sorry for my long post


I think the Trinity College of Music results have been later than anyone else.

I am just wondering whose idea it was for you to apply to the RCM when you have only had 2 years of piano lessons? What did your teacher say about your chance of getting a place? You are obviously disappointed that you didn't get a place, but I would have thought that it would be really unlikely for anyone with only 3 years of experience of playing the piano to get a place at the RCM, simply because you would be competing with people who have lots of years more experience. I would think that 8 and 10 years would not be unusual.


----------



## andreea

Thank you everyone for replying! No need to worry anymore since I already got an offer at the TCM  I'm very excited!


----------



## Sonata

Congratulations!! That's amazing


----------

